# She peed on me!



## Jwcily (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello everyone!

Lily has just come up to 6 months old and lately, she has started pooping everywhere. She used to be caged trained, such that she would only go in her cage, but i've been finding poop pellets everywhere. I know that this could be attributed to puberty and her territorial marking, and i am intending to get her spayed in December (because i would have more time to care for her if anything went wrong).

Yesterday, i was sitting on the sofa when Lily came up as usual for a snuggle. Before i knew it, she peed on me! This has never happened before and honestly i didn't mind it too much, just that it got onto my couch and now it smells of rabbit pee :cry1: And we all know how bad rabbit pee smells when they are unspayed.

Does anybody know what this could mean? Or if it is going to occur again?

On a sidenote, the first time i posted on this forum, Lily was only 1.5months old. Time sure flies 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 21, 2013)

Now that she's a teenager in rabbit terms, Lily has decided you're her human, and she's marking you. Congratulations!

It can be a bit uncomfortable for a while - it took about four months after Natasha Rabbitova came to live with me before I could sit down without a plastic bag and a towel on my lap - but she'll eventually be satisfied that you're marked enough. You can help it along by letting her know you're not pleased. When Natasha would pee on my lap, I'd pick her up and put her in her cage for some litter box time. Eventually she got the idea and the peeing stopped. It was a bit disconcerting for a while, as my first rabbit Scone MacBunny never did any such thing. You can read about the experience in Natasha's first blog if it will help.


----------



## Margarita (Oct 3, 2013)

My 1 1/2 year old female spayed bunny started peeing on me a few months ago. She does it when I am laying on the couch and petting her as she lays on me. She'll sit there for as long as I pet her, then get up and pee on me! I put her on the floor and say no. I'm hoping it stops soon because I'm starting to kick her off as soon as she sits up afraid shell pee :surrender


Thank god she's cute!


----------



## Hopper2013 (Oct 4, 2013)

My Hopper used to pee on me all the time, it was a defense mechanism for when she wanted to be left alone. lol that has changed now that she has come to trust me  I hope yours quits soon


----------

